# I5 3570k OC Guide& Empfehlung?



## princeboa (10. Juli 2013)

Hi,

könnt ihr mir einen OC Guide empfehlen. Ich habe den I5 3570k mit Z77 board und würde den gerne oc'en, Kühler ist ein Scythe katana 4. Der takt mit dem Turbo ist bei 3,8 Ghz... Wie weit kann man hier noch gehen ohne Turbo?

Mein System
I5 3570K, Gibabyte Z77-UD3H, Scythe katana 4, Gigabyte GTX 670 OC, Win 7 x64


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

einfach mal ein bischen eigeninitiative  nichts für ungut


----------



## princeboa (10. Juli 2013)

Ok Danke, welche Werte kann ich mit dem i5 3570 K ca. erreichen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, bitte mal in den Thread schauen (der Beste dazu im Forum) und sich über das Thema einlesen. Bei deinem System hängt viel davon ab, wie warm die CPU wird und welche Spannung sie für welchen Takt benötigt. Zwischen 4,2 und 4,4 GHz wird wahrscheinlich das sinnvolle Maximum liegen.


----------



## princeboa (10. Juli 2013)

Alles klar!!! Danke euch vielmals!


----------



## the.hai (10. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ja, bitte mal in den Thread schauen (der Beste dazu im Forum)
> 
> er hat sogar das glück, das identische board zu hebn
> 
> ...


----------

